# R16 Screensaver Problems



## jrbr (Jan 22, 2011)

That, or DTV itself. 
I got my first Directv box in 1997, and had to buy it back then. I installed it, and the dish myself, and have never had any type of techie touch it, or 
the replacements for it over the years. This was back when you had to subscribe to USSB (United States Satellite Broadcasting, I think) to get 
the premium channels. 
I've been a loyal customer all these years, but am now seriously considering chucking it all in and going with either cable (yuk!) or Dish Network... all over this screensaver. 
I've tried the normal stuff, calling the tech support people numerous times, and even emailing them a 'not so nice' proposal for where they can stuff their screensaver.
All I get is that it's there to protect my tv... and, that I can turn it off permanently by pressing the dash button three times real fast. 
If that actually worked, I wouldn't be writing this... so, someone is lying, 
and it ain't me.
Ever be watching a football game that goes into overtime, and just as your team is about to score and win the game (or not score, and lose it) 
the screensaver pops up and you miss the play? 
Or, record that great movie on the dvr while you sleep, and find out later that the last few minutes of the movie is only the screensaver.. and usually with no sound after a little bit, so you can't even hear what is being said either?
I see absolutely no purpose for a screensaver on a DVR, that's a job for the television set. And, if I can't afford a tv that has a screensaver, and 
would actually want one, I would ask for one. 
By default it should be permanently OFF! If they want to add one, make it necessary to turn it on to use it!
The only reason the piece of junk is still connected is that I have been too lazy to box up everything and send it back. But, I can guarantee that I won't always be that way. 
There, I've said my piece. I will now ease down off this soap box and 
watch my screensaver for a while. 
Thanks for letting me vent.
Johnny


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jrbr said:


> That, or DTV itself.
> I got my first Directv box in 1997, and had to buy it back then. I installed it, and the dish myself, and have never had any type of techie touch it, or
> the replacements for it over the years. This was back when you had to subscribe to USSB (United States Satellite Broadcasting, I think) to get
> the premium channels.
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

As for the screensaver, it should not come on when you are watching LiveTV or watching a recording. It should only come on when the TV is paused. You should also not have the screen saver itself recorded as part of a program.

While the issue of the screen saver popping up while LiveTV is on was once an issue a good while back, that should have been resolved by now. I have never heard of the screen saver itself being recorded. As for turning it off permanently, there is no way to do so.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have never had my Screensaver come on while I am watching Live TV so maybe you have bad software of a bad DVR.

I also can not understand how it could record the Screensaver as I have never heard of that either. What software version are you on?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jrbr said:


> That, or DTV itself.
> I got my first Directv box in 1997, and had to buy it back then. I installed it, and the dish myself, and have never had any type of techie touch it, or
> the replacements for it over the years. This was back when you had to subscribe to USSB (United States Satellite Broadcasting, I think) to get
> the premium channels.
> ...


 The screensaver should never popup while actually watching something. The only time the screensaver will come on is if you've been paused for a certain amount of time or are on one of the music channels. Did you explain to the CSR that it randomly comes on while watching TV?

Can you give us the model number of your DVR, how many receivers you have, and any other equipment in your setup? Does this happen on all of your receivers?

However, it really sounds like something is wrong with your receiver because the screensaver should never be acting like that. I don't think I've ever heard of the screensaver being part of a recording.

With a little info maybe we can help. There's a lot of very knowledgeable people here who can help track down the problem.

In the mean time you could try a menu restart and hope that helps.

Menu->Parental, Fav's & Setup->System Setup->Reset->Restart Receiver

Be careful not to choose either of the Reset commands because you could lose all your recordings.

BTW, Welcome to DBSTalk jrbr and I really think we can help so don't jump ship just yet. :welcome_s

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> As for the screensaver, it should not come on when you are watching LiveTV or watching a recording. It should only come on when the TV is paused. You should also not have the screen saver itself recorded as part of a program.
> 
> ...





richierich said:


> I have never had my Screensaver come on while I am watching Live TV so maybe you have bad software of a bad DVR.
> 
> I also can not understand how it could record the Screensaver as I have never heard of that either. What software version are you on?


I've never heard of the screensaver being part of a recording either. There's definitely something wrong.

Hardware or firmware? I guess it depends on how long it's been going on. If it spans versions than it's got to hardware.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I've never heard of the screensaver being part of a recording either. There's definitely something wrong.
> 
> Hardware or firmware? I guess it depends on how long it's been going on. If it spans versions than it's got to hardware.
> 
> Mike


How is that even possible? With all the problems and HRs I've had since November of '06 wouldn't you think I'd have run into that? I've never heard of that happening.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> How is that even possible? With all the problems and HRs I've had since November of '06 wouldn't you think I'd have run into that? I've never heard of that happening.
> 
> Rich


Not only you Rich but I have Never heard of Anyone having this problem so maybe he needs to replace his DVR.

We need more information about this problem.

What kind of DVR is it? What software version are you on?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

richierich said:


> Not only you Rich but I have Never heard of Anyone having this problem so maybe he needs to replace his DVR.
> 
> We need more information about this problem.
> 
> What kind of DVR is it? What software version are you on?


According to his profile, he has an R16-300 and an 18" dish.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Not only you Rich but I have Never heard of Anyone having this problem so maybe he needs to replace his DVR.
> 
> We need more information about this problem.
> 
> What kind of DVR is it? What software version are you on?


I guess it's possible for it to happen, why would he post about it if he wasn't seeing it? I've just never heard of it. And never seen it. Such a long post and no relevant info in it.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I guess it's possible for it to happen, why would he post about it if he wasn't seeing it? I've just never heard of it. And never seen it. Such a long post and no relevant info in it.
> 
> Rich


There's a lot of relevant info; just not enough to make any conclusions as yet. If I were having those problems it would drive me absolutely batty so I can understand the frustration.

We know it's an R16-300 on an 18" dish.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> There's a lot of relevant info; just not enough to make any conclusions as yet. If I were having those problems it would drive me absolutely batty so I can understand the frustration.
> 
> We know it's an R16-300 on an 18" dish.
> 
> Mike


Always managed to avoid the R series except for the R10. Anyway, it's probably time to go HD and he'll resolve his problem that way.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I do remember an issue a ways back with the screen saver popping up while on LiveTV, but it was fixed in the next software update at the time.

As for him having an R16, I never had that issue on my R15. I don't specifically remember though which DVR had the LiveTV screensaver issue. It could very well have been the R15/R16 series.

- Merg


----------



## jrbr (Jan 22, 2011)

I must be getting feeble-minded in my old age. 
Anyway, per your requests:
My DVR is a Directv R16-300. It is a replacement for the R15 that went kaput last year. And, by the way, the R15 also suffered from the screensaver problem... though it only began about six months before it (the R15) went dead. 
The R15 seemed to grow progressively worse (screensaver). and then one morning after trying to record a movie overnight, I got up and the R15 would not even 'light up'... no power to the insides at all. I called Directv and they 
sent me the R16... and, from jump, it had the screensaver problem. 
By the way, 'google' for 'Directv DVR screensaver problem', and you will see 
that mine is not an isolated incident. There are several people trying to find a 
way to end the screensaver used by Directv. 
Now, for technicals. 
My software is: 0x131E dated 10/27/2010 at 1:07AM.
I have only one Directv receiver in use, although I have an older receiver (not DVR) that I used until the new R16 arrived. It does NOT have the same problem with the screensaver, or didn't during the few days I used it before the R16 arrived.
I do have a double output LNB on the dish, but do not use the second one. 
And, I cannot recall whether or not the screensaver gets recorded when using the DVR to record... however, I use a Startech converter and record from the dish to my computer usually. 
I like collecting old movies from TCM and FMC. I record them as MPEG2 on the computer, then convert them to divx or xvid (using virtual dub) to save space on the drive. 
And, I sometimes get the screensaver if the movie is over 2 hours long, and yes, it is recorded that way (if I don't sit and watch for it to happen). 
It seems that 2 hours is about the limit before the screensaver comes on. And, yes it DOES interrupt live tv. It doesn't matter whether the tv is on, or paused, and wouldn't. The screensaver is between the receiver and tv, not after the signal gets to the tv. 
I think Directv came up with this to get people to stop leaving their receivers on 24/7. And, for that, I will probably be changing providers. 
I have changed all cables, both input and output to and from the satellite reciever and tv. This is not the problem, it is an internal problem... based on 
a past software upgrade I would assume. 
I do not expect anyone here to have the answer to my problem, other than 
hoping that if someone else has experienced it and found the answer, they would let me know how I can get past this. I had rather stay with Directv, 
but won't if I am continually watching the screensaver. When it comes on, you have no option except to push any key on the remote, or the receiver itself, and it will go away for about 2 hours... sometimes less.
Tech support at Directv will not even discuss this, other than to tell you that it is for your own benefit... then explain what a screensaver is for, and to stop it permanently, push the dash button on the remote three times very fast. (Any key will do the same thing as the dash button, but it is only a temporary fix.)
Sorry for the novel. I hope I included all the info requested. And, thanks for 
trying to help. 
Johnny
By the way, I have no elaborate setup. I use a 12 year old 27 inch Panasonic SD tv with mono sound only, but I run the outputs of the satellite receiver through a Sony 50 watt A/V receiver with dolby surround. And, other than recording the screensaver when it comes on, the Startech analog converter does a super job with recording programming from the receiver. I had it (or one like it) long before I ever got the first DVR, so it is not the problem either. It only records what comes from the satellite receiver, good program or screensaver. The entire fault is in the satellite receiver, not my setup or 
equiipment. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jrbr said:


> I must be getting feeble-minded in my old age.
> Anyway, per your requests:
> My DVR is a Directv R16-300. It is a replacement for the R15 that went kaput last year. And, by the way, the R15 also suffered from the screensaver problem... though it only began about six months before it (the R15) went dead.
> The R15 seemed to grow progressively worse (screensaver). and then one morning after trying to record a movie overnight, I got up and the R15 would not even 'light up'... no power to the insides at all. I called Directv and they
> ...


 Ok now I understand how you are getting the screensaver on recordings. It's on the output side of the system so when you are recording the output you get the screensaver. You won't ever get the screensaver on a recording made on the DVR.


> It seems that 2 hours is about the limit before the screensaver comes on. And, yes it DOES interrupt live tv. It doesn't matter whether the tv is on, or paused, and wouldn't. The screensaver is between the receiver and tv, not after the signal gets to the tv.
> I think Directv came up with this to get people to stop leaving their receivers on 24/7. And, for that, I will probably be changing providers.


 Actually the screensaver is to prevent burn-in and image retention when paused for long periods of time or if you have a music channel on.


> I have changed all cables, both input and output to and from the satellite reciever and tv. This is not the problem, it is an internal problem... based on a past software upgrade I would assume.
> I do not expect anyone here to have the answer to my problem, other than hoping that if someone else has experienced it and found the answer, they would let me know how I can get past this. I had rather stay with Directv, but won't if I am continually watching the screensaver. When it comes on, you have no option except to push any key on the remote, or the receiver itself, and it will go away for about 2 hours... sometimes less.
> Tech support at Directv will not even discuss this, other than to tell you that it is for your own benefit... then explain what a screensaver is for, and to stop it permanently, push the dash button on the remote three times very fast. (Any key will do the same thing as the dash button, but it is only a temporary fix.)
> Sorry for the novel. I hope I included all the info requested. And, thanks for
> ...


I'm going to move these posts to its own thread in the DIRECTV SD DVR/Receiver Discussion forum.

Mike


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

Same problem here. My wife uses an R16-300 primarily and she said the screensaver was coming on while watching live TV as well a recorded program. I guess I am going to have to figure this one out as well. I have HR24's, HR23's, H21's and this R16 and it is the only one with the screensaver problem.

I saw another post on the net where a similar problem with an R15 & R16 was solved with a new cable run/connectors. This is the longest run in my house and is old cable. I will put some new connectors on it before running new cable.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I've seen several reports of this problem with R15s and R16s. Looks like a software bug. The screensaver comes on after about two hours or so. Clearing the screensaver by pushing any key unfortunately clears the live buffer also.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

jrbr said:


> That, or DTV itself.
> I got my first Directv box in 1997, and had to buy it back then. I installed it, and the dish myself, and have never had any type of techie touch it, or
> the replacements for it over the years. This was back when you had to subscribe to USSB (United States Satellite Broadcasting, I think) to get
> the premium channels.
> ...


Sounds like the old 18" dish, lnb, and cable may need replacing...

Did they offer any upgrade offers? If not I'm kind of surprised that for a long time loyal customer, they didn't offer an upgrade? They love that stuff, especially if they can rope into a new 2 year commitment!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I do believe that it is an active bug, though infrequent. If you complain enough, and to the right people, they may agree to replace your R16 with an R22, which is an HD DVR that has been stripped of its ability to play HD.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

seabass - read my post (and Stuart's). It IS a bug, although as Stuart says, rather infrequent. Replacing dish, cable etc will have NO effect.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> seabass - read my post (and Stuart's). It IS a bug, although as Stuart says, rather infrequent. Replacing dish, cable etc will have NO effect.


Sorry, I should have mentioned, my neighbor HAD the same issue and changing out the the old cable FIXED the issue. R-16 has not done the screen saver problem since. Sorry to upset you.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> seabass - read my post (and Stuart's). It IS a bug, although as Stuart says, rather infrequent. Replacing dish, cable etc will have NO effect.


Well...I have to admit I was a little pissed at the tone of this post, but you are right...my appologies, I called my neighbor moments ago, asked how the R16 is doing...it is doing the screen saver thing again. It has been doing this for 6 weeks now...humble pie...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

sea bass, that's OK. Over on the DirecTV tech forums we have had several reports of the issue and have determined yes it is a bug.


----------



## kizmut (Sep 2, 2010)

I have this screensaver problem as well. It wasn't an issue on my R16 until the last firmware update (0x1332). Before that the screensaver behaved and the guide, list and menu didn't instantly close on it's own within seconds of opening it. I wish there was a way to roll-back the firmware because I saw no improvements with the update. 

Model: R16-300
Dish: 3LNB 18x20
Current firmware: 0x1332
Previous (functional) firmware: 0x10C2


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

This screensaver issue could be a corrupted file issue.

After living with two R15's for almost 4 years, I've seen some pretty bizzare behavior. But if you are really serious about resolving these issues, you can reformat the hard drive and suddenly everything seems to start working perfectly!

Of course, you'll have to kiss goodbye to your recordings, settings, and favorites lists and you'll also have to give DirecTV a call. If you're willing read on...

To begin, restart the DVR. When the message "running receiver self-check" appears, press the SELECT key. This will bring up a diagnostic menu. Choose to do a FULL REFORMAT on the hard drive. This takes a couple hours so don't worry about it. Just let it complete. After the reformat, you exit the diagnostic menu and the DVR restarts. You then have to enter your dish type afterwhich it checks out the signals.

Then you will get a screen telling you that you have to activate it. It even offers a box where you can enter your order number! (Not necessary)

To get the DVR back online you HAVE to CALL DirecTV customer service and have a live person send a refresh signal to the unit. Doing this on DIRECTV.COM or doing this using the voice response (computer voice) phone system WILL NOT WORK!!! Apparently, having a CSR reactivate (refresh) the DVR is quite different when it has lost everything.

As soon as the CSR does this, the unit will instantly begin collecting guide data and your problem(s) will undoubtedly be gone.

Good luck!!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

My R15-100 does this. The screen saver will appear when on Live TV. Even turn to a PPV channel. I've never had it record a screen saver. The only way that is possible if you are using an external DVR or VCR/DVD Burner and it pops up.

Atleast your screen saver probably doesn't do this.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192297


----------



## GDRobins (Sep 18, 2013)

Sea bass said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned, my neighbor HAD the same issue and changing out the the old cable FIXED the issue. R-16 has not done the screen saver problem since. Sorry to upset you.


Puhlease... Zactly how does the R16-300 cabling cause a screensaver to kick in? Or replacing the cable cause it to work correctly. All that equipment cares about cable condition concerns quality of signal issues... I BTW have the same issue with this model and it seems that I read somewhere that inactivity from the remote, ie... not changing channels for an extended period of time will cause the screensaver to kick in. Also of note. I don't believe that I always had this issue with this model. I believe that this was inflicted upon us by one of the software upgrades.
Gary

LOL My screensaver was on while I was creating this post. Now the receiver just kicked out of screensaver mode to normal operation on it's own violation. Nobody touched anything. :-|
Upon reflection. It may be possible to restart the screensaver timer without clearing the receive buffer by bringing up the guide and then closing it Dunno... but it sure is a pain in the butt to have to babysit the receiver..


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you aware you're responding to a 2 year old post? 
BTW Welcome To DBSTalk GDRobins


----------



## GDRobins (Sep 18, 2013)

TY 
However,perhaps since both my mothers satellite and my own exhibit this same symptom... is it not still relevant. Google searches will bring this page up for other interested parties. I BTW spent 20 years as a communications equipment technician and another 20 years as a computer technician. I can't help that I found it odd that someone would claim that replacing the RG-6 would have any affect on a screensaver problem.
Gary


----------

